# HGTV Dream Home contest-anyone entering?



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm watching the tour now on HGTV-this year it's in Sonoma, CA. It's gorgeous. I'm reading all of these articles online and only 2 winners since 1998(when the contest began) have ever tried to live in the homes. The rest sell right away. One winner from Chicago owes $650,000 in taxes!! Makes you think twice and just stick to buying lotto tickets. I don't know though-I'd like to swipe all of the furniture then sell it. Since the odds of winning are one in a patillion, however, I don't think I'll have to worry about it this year.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Like you, I've read some horror stories about the winners of these things. I'll pass, lol.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same with the ones on Extreme Makeover, the houses are then reevaluated for taxes and many of the people can't pay the tax. Very sad!!!

I'm happy in my little house, just need some new carpet and we're good! Oh, and redo the bathrooms...and the hardwoods...and some new furniture for the family room...

Maybe I should enter after all!


----------

